# Need a Show Name!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Here are a few to do with black. She's very pretty btw!
Mystic Magic
Mystic Darkness
Arcana
Black/Dark Enigma
Ebonized
Sable Mist
Mystique Raven


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmm.. well the first thing that came to mind for me was Houdini but that's too cliche. But then that reminded me of The Prestige. Not sure if you have seen the movie or not but its about two illusionists/escape artists. In the movie, "the prestige" is the moment of awe from the audience; the moment that the illusion is realized and no one is quite sure what they saw. I like lots of meaning behind my show names! Very pretty horse I wish you both luck!


----------



## rockymtnhigh (Feb 8, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> Here are a few to do with black. She's very pretty btw!
> Mystic Magic
> Mystic Darkness
> Arcana
> ...


Ooh! I love Mystic Magic! It really fits the horse!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

I really like the names so far guys!  I have a good list going! Keep them coming!! (;


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow I need to start writing things down! During the day I'll suddenly get inspiration for a show name... now I can't think of a single one!

I'll probably be back to this thread


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm not so good at thinking of these but I like her name so I thought I'd give it a shot...

Miss Magic Lady
Mystic Vision
Mystique Onyx
Mercury Mystique (I'm fairly certain that's a car)
Mystique Talent
Misty Night
Mysterious Lady


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Mystique Mirage
Mystiques Magical Show
Mystical Mirage

i dunno lol that all i can come up with right now hope you like!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Black Magic
Miss Mystic
?


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Black mystique
Shining star
Stellar mist
Exuberant magic
Executive mirage
Hunting for magic

I based them off of some of my friends horses show names.. I like the classy words
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Houdini's Little Lady
Mystic Magician


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Curious Mystique
Magic Star
Sweet Mystique
Clever Mystique


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Mystic Starlight
Starry Night
Starlit Moonlight
Midnight Star
Midnight Mystic
Midnight Mystique
Mystic Twilight


----------

